# Späte Vorstellung!



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen! 

Auch ich möchte mich nun mal an meinem 4 jährigen Jubiläum vorstellen.
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen: "Besser spät als nie"!
Aus beruflichen Gründen und wegen dem eigenen Hausbau konnte ich erst in diesem Jahr so richtig voll durchstarten.
In der kurzen Zeit habe ich aber schon viele Freunde und Weggefährten hier gefunden.
Viele standen mir auch schon mit Rat, guten Tipps und Grafiken zur Seite.
Dafür möchte ich mich herzlich Bedanken!
Das Board gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.
Außerdem möchte ich noch allen Danken die hier mit einem enormen zeitlichen Aufwand Bilder, Caps, Gifs u.s.w. posten. Macht weiter so! :thumbup:
*Davon lebt das Board!* 

Ich hoffe für eine Vorstellung war es noch nicht zu Spät.

Liebe Grüße sagt *Hehnii*


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2013)

Wurde auch Zeit  Hallo Hehnii :jumping:


----------



## MetalFan (8 Nov. 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum! :thumbup: 

:thx: für die wahrhaft späte Vorstellung (beim Blick auf die Uhr)  und die lobenden Worte!


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Nov. 2013)

Besser späte Vorstellung als früher Abgang


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2013)

4 Jahre fürs erste Thema, das muss dir erst mal jemand nachmachen 

glueck09 zum Jubiläum


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2013)

gehst du spät los, kommste spät an, aber du bist angekommen  glückwunsch zum jubi :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Nov. 2013)

Ach was du bist auch hier? rofl3rofl3​


----------



## Sachse (8 Nov. 2013)

ach das war das große Geheimnis von gestern Abend  :thumbup:

nu ja, biste mir schon mal hier den Thread voraus 

so, welcome


----------



## congo64 (8 Nov. 2013)

Zäumst das Pferd halt von hinten auf  HALLO Hehnii


----------



## The_MACman (9 Nov. 2013)

wow, gratulation !


----------



## adriane (24 Nov. 2013)

Hallo Henhii 
Glückwunsch und ein Willkommens Gruss von Adriane.
Wir sind fast auf den Tag genau bei C.B. :thumbup:  :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Chrisi (28 März 2014)

schön das du hier bist


----------

